# trailer inspection sticker



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i heard on the radio the other day that any trailer with brakes has to have a state inspection sticker. when did this go down? ive never seen any trailer with a inspection sticker. whats next?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pretty sure, only over certain GVW and it's fairly high like #18,000


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I found this link from DPS.
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/ins...lass=Trailers+or+Mobile++Homes&classsubmit=Go

It looks like they go by the weight of the actual trailer or the registered weight. #4000 or above needs an inspection sticker.

They don't mention loaded weight or the weight rating of the trailer.
If anyone understands their language, please clarify it for me.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

It's more for multi-use haul trailers that fall under DOT regs.

like hotshot goosnecks on up


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

When we got our new Travel trailer in July they gave me a letter showing any trailer weighting more than 4500# has to have a sticker. The dealership we purchased from doesn't put one on it so you have to go get it done yourself.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have looked it up in my Traffic code book dated 1989 I had from when I went thru the police academy. Any trailer over 4500gvw thats so any trailer with a combined weight (boat + empty trailer) I have started taking all my new trailers with brakes and having them inspected. I did get stopped for a flakey tail light on my 30 ft Mc Clain and got the the third degree! He was a young Trooper and Im sure been in the book more recent than I because I missed that page when I went thru it I have spoke to many of the older guys I have worked with and they were unaware of this also as was the inspection station in town. So if it has brakes get it all working or bring it to me  and get it inspected.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Brakes*

Trailers with a gvw over 4000 lbs must have brakes


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anybody know who will do inspections in the Golden Triangle area. I was stopped last year by DPS and couldn't find anybody to do the inspection.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The correct answer is 4,500 lbs. If the trailer is rated to exceed that weight, it is required to have an inspection sticker, and you won't get a sticker with out brakes. I have been inspecting vehicles for 30 + yrs. in Texas and it has always been this way. On a side note, I took my travel trailer in for a State inspection and all the inspector did was read the vin # and license # off the trailer. I had a sticker in 5 minutes and he did not even check the lights, much less the brakes or coupler or suspension. There was a time when the inspection stickers were meant to keep the vehicle safe. Now it is all about the money....... @ $14.50 I guess you can't make a living if you take the time to do a thorough inspection, and a portion of that goes to the state......


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

paragod said:


> I have looked it up in my Traffic code book dated 1989 I had from when I went thru the police academy. Any trailer over 4500gvw thats so any trailer with a combined weight (boat + empty trailer) I have started taking all my new trailers with brakes and having them inspected. I did get stopped for a flakey tail light on my 30 ft Mc Clain and got the the third degree! He was a young Trooper and Im sure been in the book more recent than I because I missed that page when I went thru it I have spoke to many of the older guys I have worked with and they were unaware of this also as was the inspection station in town. So if it has brakes get it all working or bring it to me  and get it inspected.


Yes but nobody writes tickets to rv's (non of which are inspected) mine is over 12,000 lbs.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> Yes but nobody writes tickets to rv's (non of which are inspected) mine is over 12,000 lbs.


> 13k here, dry.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

heard it on the radio tuesday and it said trailers with brakes, nothing about weight or anything else???


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Usually, the only time an inspection sticker will come up on a boat or RV trailer is during an accident. When that day comes, it pays to have one. Kwik Kar here in town does mine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Need CDL to pull it also.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Need CDL to pull it also.


I hope you are joking!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> I found this link from DPS.
> http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/ins...lass=Trailers+or+Mobile++Homes&classsubmit=Go
> 
> _*It looks like they go by the weight of the actual trailer or the registered weight. #4000 or above needs an inspection sticker.*_
> ...


It is the gross weight of the trailer which is the trailer plus its cargo combined.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Need CDL to pull it also.


Not if it's your personal camper!


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

pull jeep thru San Antonio on trailer and expect to get ticket for not having trailer brakes. Also pull ditch witch on trailer and expect ticket. Learned the hard way.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

A buddy of mine borrowed my gooseneck and got pulled over, he received a ticket for no inspection sticker. I looked the law up and it is true every trailer in the state is on the road illegal.

The interesting part of the sticker is what they inspect, The inspection station looks t the title and make s sure it matches the # on the trailer. Thats it. I think my boat trailer even has to have a sticker.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gray gost said:


> pull jeep thru San Antonio on trailer and expect to get ticket for not having trailer brakes. Also pull ditch witch on trailer and expect ticket. Learned the hard way.


your saying tooooo stat out of SA.:doowapsta


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I stopped by a state inspection place and the guy laughed at me when I asked about pulling my RV in for an inspection. He said that he wouldn't get one for his own if he had one. 

I will, however, get one when I haul the RV off of the deer lease. For $14.50, it's worth the price.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

no san antonio no palacios. in palacios pulled me over because lights were not even with the end of the boat. Boat sticks past end of trailer and they told me that was violation. Last time ever went thru palacios to POC.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Knot Kidding said:


> Yes but nobody writes tickets to rv's (non of which are inspected) mine is over 12,000 lbs.


Maybe Maybe not but I sure will for no front LP or Farm tags sitting at the boat ramp:hairout: No defense for mistake of law.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

paragod said:


> Maybe Maybe not but I sure will for no front LP or Farm tags sitting at the boat ramp:hairout: No defense for mistake of law.


So you write these tickets? I always wondered why someone thinks this is a violation when the vehicle is parked on private property.


----------

